# Primary Color MoYu AoChuang 5x5 is available now !



## YJ MoYu (Sep 19, 2014)

After some Chinese cubers tested our 1st batch AoChuang and gave some advice, we have made some improvements ! The overall performance of the newly mass produced AoChuang will be better ! The corner cutting is still amazing, and also we have made some wheelbase adjustments, which can largely avoid the splited issues ! 

We will send the newly mass produced AoChuang to our international testers.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 19, 2014)

How do I know which version I have currently? 

Also, will the version 2 cube have a different name? Or will it simply be known as the AoChuang V2?


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 19, 2014)

Infact, you might have a V2 allready. 1st batch where only 120 produced.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 19, 2014)

I ordered mind from Champion Cube Store who claimed to have had a very early batch. 

Now I just don't know 

Actually not really that bothered as I <3 my AoChuang so much


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 19, 2014)

yess primary plastic is the best


----------



## Bryan Chia (Sep 19, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> yess primary plastic is the best



really?
i used to have a primary fangshi v2 and the colour on it was bright as well (OG fangshi colour scheme) and it hurts my eyes.. so i have to get a black one instead


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 19, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> really?
> i used to have a primary fangshi v2 and the colour on it was bright as well (OG fangshi colour scheme) and it hurts my eyes.. so i have to get a black one instead


People say primary plastic is better then black/white/coloured cubes because it's not dyed.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Sep 19, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> People say primary plastic is better then black/white/coloured cubes because it's not dyed.



yea its up to personal preference.. 
primary colour looks awesome for me at first but not anymore, cause black cube makes the colour stands out more (for me)
and i dont know if its just me but the feeling i get from a primary and black colour cube seems to feel a lil bit different, even though its just been dyed


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 19, 2014)

Good thing I didn't preorder I guess..?
Also I need to ask, are the outer pieces on the cube actually smaller(flat) than the inner ones or is it just the stickers that make it look like that?


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 19, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> Good thing I didn't preorder I guess..?
> Also I need to ask, are the outer pieces on the cube actually smaller(flat) than the inner ones or is it just the stickers that make it look like that?



Its very strange, even with cube in hand you can't REALLY tell. They do appear to be a little bit smaller, and the feeling is a bit different, so I believe that they are, but it is something that you get used to very quickly. I think that if you never solved 5x5 before you wouldn't even notice, but if you are used to a SS then there is a difference. I think that it is just because of the overall size difference between the Moyu and the SS though, not necessarily the outer layer vs. inner layer difference of the Moyu, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 19, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Its very strange, even with cube in hand you can't REALLY tell. They do appear to be a little bit smaller, and the feeling is a bit different, so I believe that they are, but it is something that you get used to very quickly. I think that if you never solved 5x5 before you wouldn't even notice, but if you are used to a SS then there is a difference. I think that it is just because of the overall size difference between the Moyu and the SS though, not necessarily the outer layer vs. inner layer difference of the Moyu, but that's just my opinion.



They should be the same size. Maybe the curvature of the outer piece makes it feel smaller.


----------



## Chrizz (Sep 19, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I ordered mind from Champion Cube Store who claimed to have had a very early batch.
> 
> Now I just don't know
> 
> Actually not really that bothered as I <3 my AoChuang so much



Same thing here, I ordered mine on sept 6th at champion cubestore, I haven't received it yet because I chose slow shipping (I wish I hadn't). I think it's pretty stupid that they release non-final versions first, because then the reviews are gonna rate the cube worse than the final cube will be. They also did this with the aolong V2 where they used different plastic in the first batch.



MarcelP said:


> Infact, you might have a V2 allready. 1st batch where only 120 produced.



Where did you get this information?


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 19, 2014)

I really haven't noticed any difference in feel between primary and regular, but I just like the look.

and plus, Moyu shades look really nice with it


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 19, 2014)

Chrizz said:


> Where did you get this information?


From Moyu on their Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/yjmoyu?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Chrizz (Sep 19, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> From Moyu on their Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/yjmoyu?ref=ts&fref=ts



I see, so these 120 cubes where mainly sent to testers and friends. I ordered at the 6th of september, as far as I know I'm not a tester nor a friend, but that may depend on their definition of tester. Let's just hope I get the improved version (it hasn't arrived yet).


----------



## Chree (Sep 20, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Its very strange, even with cube in hand you can't REALLY tell. They do appear to be a little bit smaller, and the feeling is a bit different, so I believe that they are, but it is something that you get used to very quickly. I think that if you never solved 5x5 before you wouldn't even notice, but if you are used to a SS then there is a difference. I think that it is just because of the overall size difference between the Moyu and the SS though, not necessarily the outer layer vs. inner layer difference of the Moyu, but that's just my opinion.



I definitely agree with this statement. I just got mine and the outer pieces don't _appear_ to be any smaller than the inner ones. Yet somehow, when you're turning it, they FEEL smaller. But yeah... it very well could just be because it's smaller, overall, than the SS.

Edit: 2nd solve and 1st pop. Gonna have to tighten this thing.

Edit Edit: This thing is incredible.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 20, 2014)

Chree said:


> Edit Edit: This thing is incredible.



I just watched some of your video's. Cool stuff. I think I will start learning Hoya5 from your video


----------



## Chree (Sep 20, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> I just watched some of your video's. Cool stuff. I think I will start learning Hoya5 from your video



Thanks! Glad you like 'em!


----------

